# HDMI support without Nvidia?



## joplass (Jan 16, 2020)

From the thread below, HDMI support is not possible without the Nvidia driver but that was for 9.0 and 9.1.  Is this still true for 12.1?









						Sound over HDMI
					

I've googled this and can't figure out where to begin.  I have an nVidia GeForce 210 video card and I'd like to get sound working over HDMI.  The HDMI audio is seen by the system   # lspci | grep -i nvidia 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Regards,


----------



## shkhln (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't understand the question. There is no audio with generic drivers because neither VGA nor UEFI GOP allow (or require) it. That is, there is no way for a generic driver to enable audio output.


----------

